# Seersucker: cleaning and lifespan



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been looking around at a few old seersucker suits/SCs and, as some who's never worn the material have a few questions...

What do you consider the lifespan of a seersucker jacket or suit to be? 1-2 years?

I've found a couple newer used seersucker sportcoats for sale, many with a faint-to-noticeable bit of yellow "ring around the collar" stain. Some even look to have hair care product stains on them. Do stains render the fabric useless?
Can a good dry cleaning remove them?

Finally, historically does Haspel make a good coat?


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

I have found all-cotton seersuckers to be about the most expensive suits I own, as they need ironing after 3-4 wearings and they tend to yellow after 5-6 dry cleanings. Mine need dry cleaning about twice a year, if I wear them more than 6-8 times. 
I have also discovered that washing them with some Biz powdered bleach (no chlorine) after they start to yellow will remove the yellow, but avoid washing in hot water, as that makes the cotton threads start to break.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

So you wash seersucker in the washing machine?

Thanks Ken, it gives me hope.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I find that my seersucker suits last about 2 years looking nice and another year or two after that looking not as well. They do tend to "yellow" and stain particularly around the collar - although I think it's from carrying the jacket in my hand as much as from anything else. I have also heard that they can be washed in the washing machine and tried it a time or two with limited success - they brightened up but the construction just never seemed the same. I find that the trousers also show wear - particularly around the seat. I would advise against a used seersucker suit and opt for buying one off season when the price drops rather dramatically.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I've had my suit going on its fifth summer. I wear it 5-7 times a summer and its held up well. I dry-clean it once a year, after the summer season, yet not the heat, has abandoned me.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I guess it depends on if you're wearing them for work and church or for college?

They don't last long when you sweat thru them at a football game or steeplechase and then pass out on the ground somewhere...


----------

